# Started new batch: Pineapple, Mango, Strawberry and Blueberry



## geek (Mar 29, 2013)

I bought 2 packs at Walmart, one containing pineapple, mango and strawberry and the 2nd pack containing blueberry, strawberry and mango..

Hmmm, did I say mango twice...

When mixing sugar I poured about 10 lbs of plain white sugar. SG showed around 1.078, after putting tanning, yeast nutrient, yeast energizer and pectic enzyme the SG was then showing ~1.070

Placed and squeezed a bit the 6 lbs. of fruits and will add Red Star yeast (the one I have right now) either late tonight or tomorrow morning. Before adding the yeast I will check SG and see if the fruits bump it up a little, otherwise more sugar?

BTW - looking for a good name for it..."*mang**erry*" passion?? lol


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 29, 2013)

I did make that one too and was very heavy on the bags of frozen fruit. Was disappointed that the banana and strawberry were not noticeable when bottling. If I were to do it again, I would add more strawberries and bananas because the only taste was peach in the end plus a little mango.


----------



## geek (Mar 30, 2013)

I am ready to put in the yeast and I'm wondering if I should put more sugar now. 

I am also putting some bananas in it.


----------



## geek (Mar 31, 2013)

Checked this morning and fermentation has started.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 31, 2013)

This sounds good, Varis! Good luck to you!


----------



## geek (Apr 5, 2013)

I liked the color of my previous DB more than this one, not sure but I think maybe the bananas gave it a pale color, this one looks more like grapefruit color, I know I have less berries since these fruit packages contain pineapple and mango which colors are yellow, is this the reason of the color or because of the bananas?

I really liked the more redish color...

Lastly, can I toss the fruit pack now that the SG is ~1.025 and replace it with fresh berries only??

..


----------



## geek (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone..............?


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry, Varis, I got busy this mast week or so. Been away from the internet.

The fruit you used will definately give you a lighter color. If you didn't already, you can certainly put more fruit in close to the end.

I hope it's going well!


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 11, 2013)

What flavors are you smelling?


----------

